# I need a steering wheel extension



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

I cant put it off much longer. my legs are long but I do not have gorilla arms. I need to extend my steering wheel. Driving is becoming uncomfortable.

I AM NOT willing to put an aftermarket steering wheel in my car. But I would be willing to put another Honda wheel in if one has a smaller diameter and a deeper dish.

The best solution would be to find an adapter that would put two inches or so on the steering wheel. bolt to the stock steering column, then I could bolt the wheel to it.

The wiring will handle that just fine.

But I cant find any such adapter. is anyone here aware of an alternative besides find a rare elusive adapter or pray honda makes a small diameter SUPER deep dish steering wheel with airbag?


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

uhhh, start praying really hard.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

I'd expect liability issues to keep manufacturers away from a small and dwindling market. Lack of a telescoping steering column is a real negative for 7th gen Civics.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

internecine said:


> uhhh, start praying really hard.


+1000

Hondas were made for asian frames.... you are a gorrilla... lol.... 

It's like when I had my 92' WV GTi... I could NEVER find a good comfortable seating position... it was made for german frames.. not my american bulk... lol.... 

the odd thing though, my Subaru fits me great and I can get a really nice seating position... 

Do you lay back? I used to, till it started messing with my back... I've since put my seat up much more (pushed all the way back mind you) but i'm more comfortable AND I drive better, being in a better position...


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Steve, you are one crazy mf'er. That civic's been through crazy modifications.


----------



## jrhavoc (Dec 17, 2007)

Hmmm.. What about some company that does things for people with disabilities?

http://www.infinitec.org/live/driving/carmods.htm

Somewhere in that page it mentions steering wheel extenders. Maybe a company that does similar products can do something for you.


----------



## EnolaGaia (Mar 28, 2006)

The hub adapters marketed for fitting aftermarket steering wheels often end up adding another couple of inches to the 'extension' on the column (depending on manufacturer, vehicle, etc.).

However, these adapters are drilled (on the steering wheel end) to fit that manufacturer's own standard bolt pattern for their wheels. So ... I can think of three possibilities to check out:

(1) Determine the OEM bolt pattern on your Honda steering wheel and see if it conforms to *any* of the steering wheel manufacturers' own bolt patterns (MOMO, Lecarra, Grant, etc.). If you're lucky enough that it does conform, just get the adapter and use it as an extender.

(2) Determine if the wheel-side flange (whatever ...) on some manufacturer's adapter is sized such that it could fit up to your Honda OEM wheel. If you find such a candidate adapter, you may be able to drill new bolt holes allowing you to connect it to your OEM wheel.

(3) Probably subject to the same compatibility test as option (2) ... If you find a candidate that should work, contact the adapter manufacturer and see if you could get one of their adapters custom-drilled to match your OEM bolt pattern. I doubt the larger companies (e.g., MOMO) would consider this, but you might find one of the smaller or custom-market companies (e.g., Lecarra, Colorado Customs) that machine their own adapters and could do a one-off for you ...


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

Rather than moving just the wheel, the easier idea would be to simply modify the mounting and move the entire column more towards you. It would involve moving the mounting tabs/holes and extending the steering knuckle and trimming the column cover to allow clearance at the lower dash. Piece of cake.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

How about taking your wheel off and taking it to a machine shop and have them make an extension. should be as simple as a piece of steel/aluminum with holes drilled in it I would think.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

King Nothing said:


> How about taking your wheel off and taking it to a machine shop and have them make an extension. should be as simple as a piece of steel/aluminum with holes drilled in it I would think.


x2,

any shop thats good with metal should be able to make you something for $80 + or - .

make sure you tell em its for a steering wheel mechanism, 'metal fatigue' would be a disaster and may take months to appear.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> Rather than moving just the wheel, the easier idea would be to simply modify the mounting and move the entire column more towards you. It would involve moving the mounting tabs/holes and extending the steering knuckle and trimming the column cover to allow clearance at the lower dash. Piece of cake.


Never thought about this. Where is the disconnect for the extension?

Do I dissasemble the universal joint and add in another section between? where does the physical extension come into play?


----------



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

Time to trade the car in for one with a telescoping steering wheel....


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> Never thought about this. Where is the disconnect for the extension?
> 
> Do I dissasemble the universal joint and add in another section between? where does the physical extension come into play?


 Okay, most newer cars have four bolts/studs holding the entire column into the car. One pair of bolts/studs close to pedals the other pair up closer to the wheel. Usually the tabs for mounting are welded to the outer column tube. I would move the tabs further down the tube and/or weld new tabs onto the tube to move the whole thing further into the car the desired amount you want the steering wheel from the seat. The knuckle I would lengthen between where it attaches to shaft and U joint. if it has two u joints I would lengthen between them in order to retain the stock slip joint. I would get it into the car without the cover then trim the cover to fit the new location. I hope you don't mean you want the wheel to telescope do you. This would be permanent and a fixed extension.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

yep. permanent and fixed is a-ok


----------

